# Kinfocenter non rileva processore

## Maialovic

salve salvino a tutti voi

uno dei miei ultimi dilemmi è il fatto che ora Kinfocenter non riconosce il processore e dice unknown processor, anche se emerge lo riconosce e /proc/cpuinfo mi dice 

processor       : 7

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 30

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU       Q 740  @ 1.73GHz

cosa devo fare?

----------

## xdarma

 *Maialovic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> uno dei miei ultimi dilemmi è il fatto che ora Kinfocenter non riconosce il processore e dice unknown processor,

 

Anche a me succede lo stesso e allora ho provato a cercare qualcosa: qui dicono che sia colpa di hal che "confligge" con udev e sostanzialmente risolvono.

Tanto per provare ho fermato hald e come risultato non ho nessun processore :-D

Anche i dischi e le partizioni sono sparite.

Quindi presumo che kinfocenter sotto gentoo dipenda "pesantemente" da hal e sia da cercare una soluzione in quella direzione.

----------

## djinnZ

domandina forse scema ma per solid la use hal è abilitata?

----------

## Maialovic

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> domandina forse scema ma per solid la use hal è abilitata?

 

obviusly

----------

## djinnZ

domandina sempre più scema e banale:

solid-hardware details /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/acpi_CPUnumero

cosa riporta?

```
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/acpi_CPU0'

  parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  vendor = ''  (string)

  product = 'Unknown Processor'  (string)

  Processor.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  Processor.maxSpeed = 0  (0x0)  (qulonglong)

  Processor.canChangeFrequency = false  (bool)

  Processor.instructionSets = 'IntelMmx|IntelSse|IntelSse2'  (0x7)  (flag)
```

Tanto per cambiare hal non riesce a rilevare le cpu più recenti.

L'unica è attendere kde 4.6 che dovrebbe togliere di mezzo hal per i componenti principali e non (temo inizalmente di no per k3b e qulche altra cavolata, meno male che non lo uso veramente). Sul profilo hardened è ancora stabile la 4.4 quindi... pessimismo e rassegnazione... pessimismo e fastidio... etc. non mi ricordo come faceva la litania.

Per il momento sono ancora a bestemmiarare dietro consolekit che si schianta.

Forse sarà che per un componente linux avere lo stesso nome di un componente windows con simili funzioni porti sfiga?

@xdarma: il bug del conflitto è riferito al caso specifico in cui solo il primo od al massimo i primi due core sono riconosciuti e gli altri no. Ma non sembra che si ripresenti più e non su gentoo.

----------

## Maialovic

ecco cosa riporta

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/acpi_CPU0'

  parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  vendor = ''  (string)

  product = 'Unknown Processor'  (string)

  Processor.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  Processor.maxSpeed = 0  (0x0)  (qulonglong)

  Processor.canChangeFrequency = false  (bool)

  Processor.instructionSets = 'IntelMmx|IntelSse|IntelSse2'  (0x7)  (flag)

----------

## djinnZ

identico a quello che riporta a me, presuppongo che anche la tua cpu supporti sse3 e 4 ma hal non riesce a rendersene conto.

Ribadisco quanto sopra, c'è solo da attendere kde 4.6. Meno male che non è una cosa troppo importante.

----------

